

Pacific Rim of Fire Earthquake and Volcano Map - indiejade
http://www.zentu.net/beta/yahack

======
indiejade
Interesting topic, earthquakes and all; are there any earth-science types
among us? Anybody who can talk some Canadians into sharing their geological
data? :)

I think there was some "inadvertently deleted" action on this submission
yesterday.

